# Lost English Outlook Express 6 dictionary after Word 2007 install



## srfoot

After installing Office 2007 I lost the English dictionary for Outlook express 6 and have only French in OE6 and Word 2007.

When I installed Office 2007, I did set it to install English in proofing.

Under options in OE 6/spelling, it only gives French as an option.

In Word, English is set as the primary language and also under enabled editing languages.

The dictionary in Word is French.

How do I get an english (US) dictionary in OE 6 and also find the english dictionary in word if it was installed as I set it or get it into the program?

Thank you for your help!!!!


----------



## kiwiguy

Open Word 2007

Click on the Office Icon (upper left)

Go down to Word Options

Select Proofing

Check "Suggest from main dictionary only"

Select Custom Dictionaries

Click the drop down button at right of dictionary languages

Go down and select English (United states) - or your preferred country...

Click ok twice

Restart OE and try the spell check.


----------



## srfoot

Thank you for your suggestions.
I did as you outlined but OE still uses a French dictionary.


----------



## kiwiguy

You may care to try out the next suggested option from the link below?
http://www.outlook-tips.net/archives/2006/20061228.htm


----------



## femi

:up: 
The Steps are very simple.

I got solution to my Outlook problem.

Thumbs Up!!!!!

Femi Adeolu


----------



## femi

Wao,

I amazingly found answer to my Outlook Express spell check palava.

Thanks to you guys. Please keep me posted

Femi Adeolu


----------



## Jack1000

If you don't want to screw around with customizing Office 2007 and OE 6's sell check to work, rather than going through the Office Custom set-up, you can also install this excellent third-party spell-checker for OE 6. It will work regardless of whether or not you have MS Office on your computer:

ALTERNATIVE SPELL CHECKER FOR OE 6:

http://www.geocities.com/vampirefo/

Jack


----------



## computertechie

Hello everyone,

I've got this problem with a brand new customer laptop. Have tried some of the things suggested - gone into Word 2007 and done the proofing tools bit, run the spelloe tool and made sure all Windows XP settings are set to English (UK).

My problem is that I now only have a choice of "American" English and French in OE. I need to set it to proper English.

How does one get UK/British English for OE?

There isn't an old copy of Office, so I can't do a language tools install from an older version. Not is the customer going to pay for a utility to fix this - why the hell should he anyway, it's M$ that screwed this up.

Suggestions please.....


----------



## msmith713

Scenario: Purchased a brand new computer with XP and activated Office 2007 60-Day trial license (although a full version should still run into the same problem). English dictionary no longer appeared in OE. Downloaded OE English 2.1 dictionary from Softpedia and installed it. From OE, go to Tools -> Spelling -> Select English Dictionary. Now every time you spell check, Outlook Express crashes. Since a copy of Office 2003 is not available, cannot use the proofing tools from that version.

Solution: If 2007 shared proofing tools are installed, installing a third party spelling dictionary might cause this scenario. Go to Start -> Control Panel -> Add/Remove Programs -> Offce 2007 -> Remove. This will give you the option to change your installed settings. Follow the prompts until you get to the part where you select which parts of office you want to install. Locate Sharing -> Proofing and set entire category to not installed. Let the installation update itself. Now reinstall the English Dictionary from Softpedia.com. When running the spell checker, Outlook Express should no longer crash. Spell check features still work in Office 2007 as well.


----------



## computertechie

Have dug up this post, as I've put in a new computer this morning and the customer was on the phone an hour later saying he had a French dictionary in Outlook Express.

They do have Office 2007 on their computer - seems to be the offender.

Does anyone know how to put this into proper English (ie. UK), not "US English"??? 

Grateful for any solutions.


----------



## computertechie

Found this solution:

http://forums.feis.herts.ac.uk/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=1783

Seems simple enough to fix, but customer is saying OE is still coming up with a French dictionary.


----------



## computertechie

Have also told them to go into OE - Tools - Options - Spelling and check it's ok.

They're still saying it's spell checking in French!!!! Help!


----------



## cwwozniak

computertechie,

Here is a possible MS explanation:

You no longer have spell checking capabilities in some languages in Outlook Express 6.0 after you install the 2007 Microsoft Office system
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/932974

One of our admins found it and was not to happy about it ...

Please tell me this is a joke
http://forums.techguy.org/business-applications/659950-solved-please-tell-me-joke.html


----------



## computertechie

Yep, MS admit it's their fault, and the customer understood.

The only solution, which I did, was to get the user using Outlook. They'd paid for it anyway....

As for 3rd party tools, it seems there ain't a freebie for a UK spell checker.

Just use Outlook.


----------



## Krash

Just outta curiousity. Has anyone bothered to try installing the Proofing tools of Office 2003 or 2002 alone from the older Office Suites along side a full installation of Office 2007?

I would love to know the results and if this fixes the issue. I cant mess with my computer at work by trying this out or I would have done it myself.

Please advise if someone has tried this.


----------



## Jack1000

Here is an excellent OE6 Spellcheck that works whether or not you have MS Office installed:

Download this alternative, when I used OE 6 on Windows XP, the spellcheck didn't work because MS changed some of the programing code. and you needed Office 2000 or above to make it work. (I use Office 97) Here is the link: (Alternative Spellcheck for OE 6.)

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=2952

It's great. (Even though I prefer quality web-based e-mail from Yahoo Mail or G-mail. Through web-based e-mail, there's nothing to download or install, and the servers take care of the updating and any security issues.)

See if OE 6's spellcheck works when this download is applied.

Jack


----------



## deihardtfan3

Thank You!!!!!


----------



## a bit batty

I've just installed the proofing tools and nothing else from my disks for office 2000, onto my sister's office 2007 set up. 
We successfully spell checked an email in outlook express, using UK English, instead of the French which seemed to be all that she had before. 

I ran office diagnostics on office 2007, - no problems found

Thank you very much!


----------

